# whitepeoplemeet.com Is it racist?



## Middleman

What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?


----------



## JBeukema

No more or less than Jewtube and thegrio.com


----------



## DiveCon

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?


i guess this is in response to this actual site

BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles


----------



## casper4020322

So what? If White people want to only mingle with their own kind they have the right to do that just like any other culture in this country and around the world. Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with it and I am an AA. Go for it. Hope you find someone who brings you happiness and doesn't just want to screw you around, if you know what I mean!


----------



## editec

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?


 
No, I don't think it is.

Don;t people have the right to select mates whose characters and backgrounds make a good meld with theirs?

I think they do.

I might not agree with them about what is important but we ALL have some minimum standards for selected our mates.


----------



## jillian

the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.

it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.

i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.


----------



## Wingsofwind

jillian said:


> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. *it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.*



I don't think this makes anyone racist either. What make someone racist is when they discriminate against someone just because of their race. Wanting to live whithin your own race is not racist. It is what is prefered by that person. That don't mean that they think all other races are any less human. If someone wanted to stick to their own race that is up to them. I don't think it is right to force people to live a certain way if they don't want to. But then again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## jillian

Wingsofwind said:


> I don't think this makes anyone racist either. What make someone racist is when they discriminate against someone just because of their race. Wanting to live whithin your own race is not racist. It is what is prefered by that person. That don't mean that they think all other races are any less human. If someone wanted to stick to their own race that is up to them. I don't think it is right to force people to live a certain way if they don't want to. But then again, this is just my opinion.



Actually, wanting to live within your own kind IS racist. You might have the right to be in certain circumstances, but you have to call it what it is. And what is preferred is one thing. They have the right to pick and choose. But isolating yourself by race is, by definition, 

By the way, you cannot refuse to sell a home to someone of another race. you cannot lead a person away from 'white' areas if they are a minority and you are a realtor. So I'd disagree with you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The right to private association is not innately racist.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

No more or no less than black only dating sites.


----------



## editec

_Hmmm...._I suppose that calling it "racist" depends on the definition of racism you're using.

Let's try this distinction and see if it pleases most of us

NOT RACIST -- YOU wanting to marry somebody of your own race

*RACIST* -- You wanting _other people_ of any (or your) race ONLY to marry people of_ their own race_.

Make sense?


----------



## Sunni Man

jillian said:


> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.


Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.

Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.

In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.


----------



## JBeukema

jillian said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this makes anyone racist either. What make someone racist is when they discriminate against someone just because of their race. Wanting to live whithin your own race is not racist. It is what is prefered by that person. That don't mean that they think all other races are any less human. If someone wanted to stick to their own race that is up to them. I don't think it is right to force people to live a certain way if they don't want to. But then again, this is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, wanting to live within your own kind IS racist.
Click to expand...


What's your stance on Israel?


----------



## Sherry

Having an ethnic preference is no different than having a gender preference....and there shouldn't be shame associated with either one.


----------



## JBeukema

Is a white guy racist if all he dates is asian chicks?


----------



## random3434

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
Click to expand...


Jews want to marry other Jews to keep the bloodlines going because Hitler and his Holocaust killed off millions and millions of them.

I know an ex-Catholic like you can understand that reasoning, eh?


*As for the OP's question, an all white dating site is no different from the ones advertised on here, such as:

Find other Muslim singles
Find your Jewish soul mate!
Gay Black Men dating site
etc............


----------



## JBeukema

Echo Zulu said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews want to marry other Jews to keep the bloodlines going because Hitler and his Holocaust killed off millions and millions of them.
Click to expand...



Bullshit. They started before that. It's because they believe they are god's favourite race and the rest are basically subhuman.

Jews have no right to bitch about hitler until they open a museum for the Ammonites, one for the Hittites, one for the Moabites, one for the Jesubites... and renounce their god and admit that their holy book is evil.

Until then, fuck the Jews. I have no more sympathy for them than I have for a neonazi who gets shot by a Black Panther.


----------



## AquaAthena

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?



Who cares? According to half of us, the other half are racists. It has lost any relativity, in my opinion.


----------



## JBeukema

The OP only dates members of the opposite sex.


Sexist bastard...


----------



## Zoom-boing

> whitepeoplemeet.com Is it racist?



Nope.


----------



## Middleman

DiveCon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is in response to this actual site
> 
> BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles
Click to expand...


Oh, right, I got white mixed up with black, my mistake.


----------



## William Joyce

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
Click to expand...


Nailed it.


----------



## William Joyce

Echo Zulu said:


> Jews want to marry other Jews to keep the bloodlines going because Hitler and his Holocaust killed off millions and millions of them.



Meanwhile, if white gentiles wanted to keep their bloodlines going, it would be "racist", right?

See, this is why people hate Jews.

They can do what they please, but if anyone else dares try the same thing, KABLAM.  They're "racist."


----------



## Madeline

It's an interesting question, Middleman.  I'm not sure there's a good answer.  If you refuse a man's advances, IMO you dun owe him or anyone else an explanation..."no" is a complete sentence.  If the only reason you won't date the man of your dreams is because he isn't of the same ethnic background as you, well, that's on you.

I'd agree that trying to control the ethnicity of people others date is racist...or at least obnoxious.  Religion is a different matter, as that touches on values and the like that might could make a couple more compatible or shape the way they raise your grands.

Wanting to live where there are no people of a different ethnicity is bizzare-o.  I would think it is some evidence the person is not wrapped too tightly.

IMO, seeing others as "like you" based only or primarily on their ethnicity is also bizarre-o.  Severely bizarre-o.


----------



## DiveCon

Middleman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is in response to this actual site
> 
> BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I got white mixed up with black, my mistake.
Click to expand...

well, i tried going to the domain you posted, and it didnt work

it redirected to another site


----------



## Tank

Black guys are going to be all over that site.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
Click to expand...


And you blame me when Jillian negs you? Jillian gave out a view and you personally indicted her as a Zionist Jew and then gave your own personal opinion about her.

Then you whined when she negged you and said she negged you because I wanted you negged?

Are you ever lost.

I think you have no problem gaining your own negs Sunni Man.


----------



## MikeK

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?


Absolutely not. 


racism (ra sizzem)

n.
1 A doctrine or teaching, without scientific support, that claims to find racial differences in character, intelligence, etc., that asserts the superiority of one race over another or others.  

2 Any program or practice of racial discrimination, segregation, etc. based on such beliefs.

racist
n., adj.

(C)2009 Webster's Collegiate Dictionary


_Racism_ is an over-used and often misused concept which in the accepted sense of the word necessarily implies malicious discrimination.  Birds of a feather flocking together is a natural inclination and there is nothing malicious about it.


----------



## MikeK

jillian said:


> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.


It isn't racist in the accepted sense of the word.  It is _discriminating_ but not in the malicious sense of the word.


----------



## bucs90

jillian said:


> it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.



Kinda like how when black people get rich, they keep living in the ghetto instead of moving to rich, white suburbs, right? Er............wait a minute.

It's not about wanting to be around only whites. Its about rejecting inner city, hip hop culture, which many blacks adhere to, regardless of if they live there or not.

Rich blacks move to all white suburbs. Do they only wanna be around white people, or just want away from drugs and crime?


----------



## Ropey

JBeukema said:


> Bullshit. They started before that. It's because they believe they are god's favourite race and the rest are basically subhuman.



Chosen to take the Law (Ten Commandments) to mankind. No more, even if some Jews think its more. We are human and full of the same frailties of man. Regardless of your attempts to dehumanize us.



JBeukema said:


> Jews have no right to bitch about hitler until they open a museum for the Ammonites, one for the Hittites, one for the Moabites, one for the Jesubites... and renounce their god and admit that their holy book is evil.



Christianity, Judaism and Islam are not inherently evil. No book that would seek to delimit the power of evil would be either created or supported by the side of evil. Who are you to choose which book is evil?

The Ammonites, Hittites and Moabites as well as the Canaanites were many thousands of years ago when genocide was the rule of the day. Today it is not so, but does still happen. Your attempt to attach the mores of many thousands of years ago and their events to today is rather weak. Renounce our G-d?  



JBeukema said:


> Until then, fuck the Jews. I have no more sympathy for them than I have for a neonazi who gets shot by a Black Panther.



I do not want your sympathy. It's tied into something else.

Now who turned this thread into an indictment of Jews?





Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
Click to expand...


Now who jacked this thread and turned it into an indictment on Jews?


----------



## rdean

90% of Republicans need to know where they can meet each other.


----------



## bucs90

rdean said:


> 90% of Republicans need to know where they can meet each other.



Where did you meet all your previous black and mexican girlfriends?


----------



## rdean

bucs90 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Republicans need to know where they can meet each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you meet all your previous black and mexican girlfriends?
Click to expand...


At Democratic rallies, obviously.


----------



## bucs90

rdean said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Republicans need to know where they can meet each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you meet all your previous black and mexican girlfriends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At Democratic rallies, obviously.
Click to expand...


I didn't know Democrats were holding rallies at abortion clinics?


----------



## California Girl

JBeukema said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews want to marry other Jews to keep the bloodlines going because Hitler and his Holocaust killed off millions and millions of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They started before that. It's because they believe they are god's favourite race and the rest are basically subhuman.
> 
> Jews have no right to bitch about hitler until they open a museum for the Ammonites, one for the Hittites, one for the Moabites, one for the Jesubites... and renounce their god and admit that their holy book is evil.
> 
> Until then, fuck the Jews. I have no more sympathy for them than I have for a neonazi who gets shot by a Black Panther.
Click to expand...


Favorite? No. Chosen. Yes.


----------



## dilloduck

California Girl said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews want to marry other Jews to keep the bloodlines going because Hitler and his Holocaust killed off millions and millions of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They started before that. It's because they believe they are god's favourite race and the rest are basically subhuman.
> 
> Jews have no right to bitch about hitler until they open a museum for the Ammonites, one for the Hittites, one for the Moabites, one for the Jesubites... and renounce their god and admit that their holy book is evil.
> 
> Until then, fuck the Jews. I have no more sympathy for them than I have for a neonazi who gets shot by a Black Panther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Favorite? No. Chosen. Yes.
Click to expand...


According to who ?


----------



## saltshaker

HELL, on a forum how does one know if someone is Black, White or a  "one-eyed, one-horned, flying, purple people eater" anyway?


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They started before that. It's because they believe they are god's favourite race and the rest are basically subhuman.
> 
> Jews have no right to bitch about hitler until they open a museum for the Ammonites, one for the Hittites, one for the Moabites, one for the Jesubites... and renounce their god and admit that their holy book is evil.
> 
> Until then, fuck the Jews. I have no more sympathy for them than I have for a neonazi who gets shot by a Black Panther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite? No. Chosen. Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who ?
Click to expand...


According to our G-d who formed the covenant with us to light the way of the law (Ten Commandments) into the world.



> In Judaism, chosenness is the belief that the Jews are the chosen people: chosen *to be in a covenant with God*. This idea is first found in the Torah (five books of Moses in the Bible) and is elaborated on in later books of the Hebrew Bible. Much is written about these topics in rabbinic literature.





> A biblical covenant is an agreement found in the Bible between God and His people in which God makes specific promises and demands. It is the customary word used to translate the Hebrew word berith (&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514; Tiberian Hebrew b&#601;rî&#7791; Standard Hebrew b&#601;rit) as it is used in the Tanakh 135 times (see appended list), thus it is important to all Abrahamic religions. The equivalent word in the Septuagint and the Greek New Testament is &#948;&#953;&#945;&#952;&#942;&#954;&#951;/diatheke (Strong's G1242).
> 
> In theology and Biblical studies, the word "covenant" principally refers to any of a number of solemn agreements made between God and the children of Israel in the Hebrew Bible, as well as to the New Covenant, which some Christians consider to be the replacement or final fulfilment of these, see Supersessionism. Likewise, some Christians use the term Old Covenant to collectively refer to the covenants described in their "Old Testament".
> 
> The foundation of the Torah is the belief that God chose the Children of Israel, in His wisdom and for His purposes, and made His covenant with them. *This covenant requires the Children of Israel not to practice idolatry and to live their lives according to the commandments.*[Lev 26] This covenant is essentially one-sided, since its terms are dictated by God, though performance is left to the free will of society (collective of God's people) and each person within it. By contrast, at many points in the Hebrew Scripture, human covenants are made, and in such covenants, the terms are agreed upon mutually.



Click

The Christians believe they have their "New Covenant" with G-d which tells them they are chosen to spread the word.

The Islamic believers view that theirs is the last and natural progression of G-d. They have their own covenant with their G-d which tells them that they are to be the final covenant of G-d's choosing..

All three beliefs think they are chosen for duties to fulfill for their G-d and this choosing is by covenant.


----------



## Big Fitz

If you cannot call "blackpeoplemeet.com" or "yellowpeoplemeet.com" or "redpeoplemeet.com" racist, then no.  it's not racist.


----------



## dilloduck

saltshaker said:


> HELL, on a forum how does one know if someone is Black, White or a  "one-eyed, one-horned, flying, purple people eater" anyway?



We just make up whatever we want in virtual land.


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite? No. Chosen. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to our G-d who formed the covenant with us to light the way of the law (Ten Commandments) into the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Judaism, chosenness is the belief that the Jews are the chosen people: chosen *to be in a covenant with God*. This idea is first found in the Torah (five books of Moses in the Bible) and is elaborated on in later books of the Hebrew Bible. Much is written about these topics in rabbinic literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A biblical covenant is an agreement found in the Bible between God and His people in which God makes specific promises and demands. It is the customary word used to translate the Hebrew word berith (&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514; Tiberian Hebrew b&#601;rî&#7791; Standard Hebrew b&#601;rit) as it is used in the Tanakh 135 times (see appended list), thus it is important to all Abrahamic religions. The equivalent word in the Septuagint and the Greek New Testament is &#948;&#953;&#945;&#952;&#942;&#954;&#951;/diatheke (Strong's G1242).
> 
> In theology and Biblical studies, the word "covenant" principally refers to any of a number of solemn agreements made between God and the children of Israel in the Hebrew Bible, as well as to the New Covenant, which some Christians consider to be the replacement or final fulfilment of these, see Supersessionism. Likewise, some Christians use the term Old Covenant to collectively refer to the covenants described in their "Old Testament".
> 
> The foundation of the Torah is the belief that God chose the Children of Israel, in His wisdom and for His purposes, and made His covenant with them. *This covenant requires the Children of Israel not to practice idolatry and to live their lives according to the commandments.*[Lev 26] This covenant is essentially one-sided, since its terms are dictated by God, though performance is left to the free will of society (collective of God's people) and each person within it. By contrast, at many points in the Hebrew Scripture, human covenants are made, and in such covenants, the terms are agreed upon mutually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click
> 
> The Christians believe they have their "New Covenant" with G-d which tells them they are chosen to spread the word.
> 
> The Islamic believers view that theirs is the last and natural progression of G-d. They have their own covenant with their G-d which tells them that they are to be the final covenant of G-d's choosing..
> 
> All three beliefs think they are chosen for duties to fulfill for their G-d and this choosing is by covenant.
Click to expand...


Do you understand that not everyone believes that?


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> Do you understand that not everyone believes that?



Of course.

Even if the Jews believe their book, the Christians believe their book and the Muslims believe their book, that's still not the world.

Hinduism, Confucianism.....

We all have our place. We are all created equal. We are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Middleman

I think it's hypocritical for Black folk to have a site like this, yet insist that Whites no favor their own.


----------



## Jroc

Cool.. now we know who most of the Jew haters are, Sunni-Man's Jew hating allies. this thread has been usefull.


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that not everyone believes that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Even if the Jews believe their book, the Christians believe their book and the Muslims believe their book, that's still not the world.
> 
> Hinduism, Confucianism.....
> 
> We all have our place. We are all created equal. We are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
Click to expand...


If everyone will just stay in the place God put em it would be so easy. All this shifting around stuff is confusing our troop.


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqod16fhMPE"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqod16fhMPE[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Middleman said:


> I think it's hypocritical for Black folk to have a site like this, yet insist that Whites no favor their own.


i dont think either is racist
you are attracted to what you are attracted to
for me, it matters not the color of the skin
i have been attracted to a wide variety of women in my life


----------



## Madeline

Middleman said:


> I think it's hypocritical for Black folk to have a site like this, yet insist that Whites no favor their own.



Middleman, has there been some outbreak of criticism from blacks of whites that only date other whites that I have missed?

This is highly personal stuff; I can't imagine many are willing to pass judgment on someone else's choices.  IRL, I have never heard it done.

whitepeoplewhowannameettoformnewbusinessesandtalkpolitics.com might be racist; whitepeoplewhowannadateotherwhitepeople.com doesn't seem so to me.


----------



## dilloduck

DiveCon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hypocritical for Black folk to have a site like this, yet insist that Whites no favor their own.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think either is racist
> you are attracted to what you are attracted to
> for me, it matters not the color of the skin
> i have been attracted to a wide variety of women in my life
Click to expand...


Hormones are like that.


----------



## saltshaker

Middleman said:


> I think it's hypocritical for Black folk to have a site like this, yet insist that Whites no favor their own.



I've not looked at the site so I may be speaking somewhat blindy here. There was a time when about the only place black folk could meet socially was in the Church without fear of the Klan or White Athourity beating the shit out of them. While there are Black Only sites that are there for the sol purpose of excluding Whites, I (IMHO) believe that most of them are there to unite one another together. Whereas there are White Only sites that are there for the purpose of uniting one another together, I (IMHO) believe that most of them are there for the sol purpose of excluding Blacks. We're all looking at the same damn thing you know. What one has to take into consideration is not what we;re looking at but Where We're Looking From.


----------



## Sheldon

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?



Yeah I think so. What someone is saying when they join that site is basically "I'm only interested in being with white people". That type of mindset conforms to my definition of racist.

There's black only dating sites. Even though those sites probably draw less angst from the public, I still think they're just as racist as the white only one.


----------



## Sheldon

Sheldon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think so. What someone is saying when they join that site is basically "I'm only interested in being with white people". That type of mindset conforms to my definition of racist.
> 
> There's black only dating sites. Even though those sites probably draw less angst from the public, I still think they're just as racist as the white only one.
Click to expand...


Just kind of expanding on this after reading the thread. I tried to put myself in these shoes: if I was at a bar and a good-looking black girl bought me a drink but I decided not to go say hi because of her skin color, then I'd feel like I was being racist. It seems like the same principle is at work for the people who would participate in that website. They would only approach a white person at the bar.


----------



## Mister-Wright

Is a white only dating site racist?
Is a black only dating site racist?
Is a _____ only dating site racist?

Nope, its perfectly natural.  Normal people prefer the company of those like themselves.  Very rare is the person who doesn't.  

The only "bad" racists I see here are the ones who insist that people should date outside of their race as if it is some sort of moral imperative that they do.  They are the ones insisting on genocide.

*Species that aren't diverse go extinct*. 

Think about it, if everyone mixed then there would only be one race... with no real genetic diversity.
Aren't we supposed to be a diverse species?  Do we want to survive as a species?  If so, get used to most people prefering not to race-mix.  Live and let live you hate-mongers.

Sure some people mix it up, who cares?  
Apparently only the ones who think everyone who doesn't are "bad".

Yep, the wrong people are the ones who want us all to mix and be exactly the same.  
Hell they are worse than "wrong" they are just plain evil.


----------



## Ropey

So, the one who demands that different races should mix is a racist.

The one who demands that different races should not mix is what?

Both are racist.


----------



## Mister-Wright

Ropey said:


> So, the one who demands that different races should mix is a racist.
> 
> The one who demands that different races should not mix is what?
> 
> Both are racist.



Demanding what other people do isn't racist, it's just... totalitarian.
On that aspect people who are like that are both different sides of the wrong coin.


Then again,
Natural, individual preferences some call "racism" may not neccesarily be the brightest attitude, but it's perfectly normal.  

Genocidal racists on the other hand, absolutely hate of the fact that people ARE different races, moreso they completely hate those who perpetuate their own respective race.  They are the ones mandating forced race-mixing laws in the here and now.  They are the ones who hate true diversity (the most ironic of hypocrisy).

See the difference?


----------



## jillian

Mister-Wright said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the one who demands that different races should mix is a racist.
> 
> The one who demands that different races should not mix is what?
> 
> Both are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding what other people do isn't racist, it's just... totalitarian.
> On that aspect people who are like that are both different sides of the wrong coin.
> 
> 
> Then again,
> Natural, individual preferences some call "racism" may not neccesarily be the brightest attitude, but it's perfectly normal.
> 
> Genocidal racists on the other hand, absolutely hate of the fact that people ARE different races, moreso they completely hate those who perpetuate their own respective race.  They are the ones mandating forced race-mixing laws in the here and now.  They are the ones who hate true diversity (the most ironic of hypocrisy).
> 
> See the difference?
Click to expand...


making sure people are protected from the impact of people's prejudices isn't 'totalitarian'. 

forced race-mixing?

really... darn that you can't have separate lunch counters and schools anymore, eh?

i always love how racists bend over backward to demonize the people who won't tolerate their racism.


----------



## Ropey

Mister-Wright said:


> They are the ones mandating forced race-mixing laws in the here and now.  They are the ones who hate true diversity (the most ironic of hypocrisy).



What country is doing this mandating?


----------



## dilloduck

Mister-Wright said:


> Is a white only dating site racist?
> Is a black only dating site racist?
> Is a _____ only dating site racist?
> 
> Nope, its perfectly natural.  Normal people prefer the company of those like themselves.  Very rare is the person who doesn't.
> 
> The only "bad" racists I see here are the ones who insist that people should date outside of their race as if it is some sort of moral imperative that they do.  They are the ones insisting on genocide.
> 
> *Species that aren't diverse go extinct*.
> 
> Think about it, if everyone mixed then there would only be one race... with no real genetic diversity.
> Aren't we supposed to be a diverse species?  Do we want to survive as a species?  If so, get used to most people prefering not to race-mix.  Live and let live you hate-mongers.
> 
> Sure some people mix it up, who cares?
> Apparently only the ones who think everyone who doesn't are "bad".
> 
> Yep, the wrong people are the ones who want us all to mix and be exactly the same.
> Hell they are worse than "wrong" they are just plain evil.



Until white people are diluted out of a position of power and majority the cry for diversity will continue.


----------



## JBeukema

People... m-w is the most obvious troll we've seen in some time. Why are you bothering?


----------



## editec

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that not everyone believes that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Even if the Jews believe their book, the Christians believe their book and the Muslims believe their book, that's still not the world.
> 
> Hinduism, Confucianism.....
> 
> We all have our place. We are all created equal. We are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
Click to expand...

 
Yes but do you understand that not every Christian believes the same things about their religion?

Apparently not.


----------



## manifold

If a white student union is racist then so is this.


----------



## Wingsofwind

JBeukema said:


> People... m-w is the most obvious troll we've seen in some time. Why are you bothering?



You mean more of a troll than you? What you just posted is closer to tolling than his. He was discussing the issue of the thread or where the thread started to turn to. You on the other hand are trying to slander him like you do most everyone else on this forum. Most of your post are to attack. Attacking people makes what you say void. No one will want to even read any of your post if you are attacking others all the time.


----------



## Ropey

editec said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that not everyone believes that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Even if the Jews believe their book, the Christians believe their book and the Muslims believe their book, that's still not the world.
> 
> Hinduism, Confucianism.....
> 
> We all have our place. We are all created equal. We are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but do you understand that not every Christian believes the same things about their religion?
> 
> Apparently not.
Click to expand...


You seek to exclude and separate people. We are all humans. Regardless of what we believe and as humans I put forward that we are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here. 

And I will not presume to ask you if you understand this concept.  I most certainly will not be arrogant to say that I know what you do or don't understand either.


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Even if the Jews believe their book, the Christians believe their book and the Muslims believe their book, that's still not the world.
> 
> Hinduism, Confucianism.....
> 
> We all have our place. We are all created equal. We are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do you understand that not every Christian believes the same things about their religion?
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seek to exclude and separate people. We are all humans. Regardless of what we believe and as humans I put forward that we are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
> 
> And I will not presume to ask you if you understand this concept.  I most certainly will not be arrogant to say that I know what you do or don't understand either.
Click to expand...


We are supposed to be here doing what, where and how ?


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> We are supposed to be here doing what, where and how ?



Discussing. I want to find out what you think about topics.

The great answer to your fundamental question is a good one.

I'll tell you.

I don't know... 



> Yes but do you understand that not every Christian believes the same things about their religion?
> 
> Apparently not.



Do you think that kind of question facilitates understanding?  What you think of my ability to understand notwithstanding.


----------



## BrianH

jillian said:


> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.



Does it really make them racist? I mean the definition of racist goes as follows:

*Racist:
based on racial intolerance; "racist remarks" 
a person with a prejudiced belief that one race is superior to others
discriminatory especially on the basis of race or religion*

IMO, preferring to date someone of the same race does not match this criteria.  Now I will say that I'm sure that there are racists using the site, but I don't think that one has to be racist to want to date their own color.  I'm married now, but I never considered dating a black woman.  The culture difference is what did it for me, because trust me, Halle Berry among other AA are fine...  I don't hate the black race nor feel that the white race is superior...anyway, just my thoughts on this...


----------



## BrianH

Sheldon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think so. What someone is saying when they join that site is basically "I'm only interested in being with white people". That type of mindset conforms to my definition of racist.
> 
> There's black only dating sites. Even though those sites probably draw less angst from the public, I still think they're just as racist as the white only one.
Click to expand...


If you look at a school cafeteria, you'll see blacks sitting with blacks, whites sitting with whites, and hispanics sitting with hispanics (with a few mixed in between).  This doesn't mean all these kids are racist.  It just means they are more comfortable with people who have more in common with them.  Now if it were hateuncletom.com I would understand, or thissiteisforwhitesonly.com, then yes.  If you were dropped down in a cirlce and there were different races of people on different sides, you'd probably walk to the group of the same race because you'd feel more comfortable. This doesn't mean you're racist.  I just don't feel that people wanting to date their own race is racist...by definition I mean.


----------



## LaShaun

casper4020322 said:


> So what? If White people want to only mingle with their own kind they have the right to do that just like any other culture in this country and around the world. Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with it and I am an AA. Go for it. Hope you find someone who brings you happiness and doesn't just want to screw you around, if you know what I mean!




     Black and White America however are not held to the same cultural standards, nor do they both have the same background of cultural equity and legitamicy to conclude that a White only site is just as OK as a Black one. I think the history behind things being "white only' is the turnoff and the reminder that sparks the word "Racist", not a fact or opinion that a "White only" dating site in itself is racist.


----------



## saltshaker

Madeline said:


> It's an interesting question, Middleman.  I'm not sure there's a good answer.  If you refuse a man's advances, IMO you dun owe him or anyone else an explanation*..."no" is a complete sentence.  *If the only reason you won't date the man of your dreams is because he isn't of the same ethnic background as you, well, that's on you.
> 
> I'd agree that trying to control the ethnicity of people others date is racist...or at least obnoxious.  Religion is a different matter, as that touches on values and the like that might could make a couple more compatible or shape the way they raise your grands.
> 
> Wanting to live where there are no people of a different ethnicity is bizzare-o.  I would think it is some evidence the person is not wrapped too tightly.
> 
> IMO, seeing others as "like you" based only or primarily on their ethnicity is also bizarre-o.  Severely bizarre-o.




One picture  (they say) is worth a thousand words. In that same regard, the word "NO" is worth a picture.


----------



## breaking news

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?



No, whites should only date white in order to keep our race pure.


----------



## DiveCon

breaking news said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, whites should only date white in order to keep our race pure.
Click to expand...

make a deal with ya, you date whoever will go out with your sorry racist ass, and i will date the woman i choose to


----------



## Wingsofwind

DiveCon said:


> breaking news said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, whites should only date white in order to keep our race pure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make a deal with ya, you date whoever will go out with your sorry racist ass, and i will date the woman i choose to
Click to expand...


Breaking news didn't say anything racist. To keep a race pure is not racist, it is about preserving a race. Some Blacks (and others) think the same. It does NOT make them racist to want to preserve their race.


----------



## DiveCon

Wingsofwind said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breaking news said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, whites should only date white in order to keep our race pure.
> 
> 
> 
> make a deal with ya, you date whoever will go out with your sorry racist ass, and i will date the woman i choose to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breaking news didn't say anything racist. To keep a race pure is not racist, it is about preserving a race. Some Blacks (and others) think the same. It does NOT make them racist to want to preserve their race.
Click to expand...

thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST


i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote


----------



## Wingsofwind

DiveCon said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> make a deal with ya, you date whoever will go out with your sorry racist ass, and i will date the woman i choose to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news didn't say anything racist. To keep a race pure is not racist, it is about preserving a race. Some Blacks (and others) think the same. It does NOT make them racist to want to preserve their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST
> 
> 
> i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote
Click to expand...


Racism:
1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race 
2: racial prejudice or discrimination 

Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.

And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.


----------



## Ravi

And what is the reason they want to keep it pure?


----------



## DiveCon

Wingsofwind said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news didn't say anything racist. To keep a race pure is not racist, it is about preserving a race. Some Blacks (and others) think the same. It does NOT make them racist to want to preserve their race.
> 
> 
> 
> thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST
> 
> 
> i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> *2: racial prejudice or discrimination *
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
Click to expand...

you really aren't too bright


----------



## editec

Ropey said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Even if the Jews believe their book, the Christians believe their book and the Muslims believe their book, that's still not the world.
> 
> Hinduism, Confucianism.....
> 
> We all have our place. We are all created equal. We are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do you understand that not every Christian believes the same things about their religion?
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seek to exclude and separate people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.
> 
> Ackowledging the reality that no Christian here has a lock on what it means to be a Christian (as many here seem to think _they_ do) has nothing to do with excluding or separating people.
> 
> It is merely noting that not every sect of Christendom believes the same things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _duh!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what we believe and as humans I put forward that we are all supposed to be here or we wouldn't be here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Wow!_ really? You're going out on a limb there. How bold, how liberal of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will not presume to ask you if you understand this concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, thanks. Because that theory of yours is, like, too deep for somebody like myself to grasp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly will not be arrogant to say that I know what you do or don't understand either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.. acknowledging what people have actually written here doesn't really take much arrogance.
> 
> A memory is pretty much all it takes.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

DiveCon said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST
> 
> 
> i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> *2: racial prejudice or discrimination *
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really aren't too bright
Click to expand...

Do you discriminate base don sex?


All heterosexuals are sexists


----------



## Ropey

editec said:


> Yes but do you understand that not every Christian believes the same things about their religion?
> 
> Apparently not.



Again that's such a silly question. No two humans are identical so no two humans will think the same about anything. Not exactly.

So the D'oh still seems appropriate to me.


----------



## Sheldon

Wingsofwind said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news didn't say anything racist. To keep a race pure is not racist, it is about preserving a race. Some Blacks (and others) think the same. It does NOT make them racist to want to preserve their race.
> 
> 
> 
> thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST
> 
> 
> i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> 2: racial prejudice or discrimination
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
Click to expand...



A quick "guideline" about arguing on the internet-- when you post a dictionary definition to support your argument, at the very least you should delete the part of the definition that flatly contradicts your argument.

So in this case, you should have deleted number 2.


----------



## Ozmar

I'll tell you, if I have to serve a loud mouthed redneck who speaks with such a twang that I can hardly understand a word he is saying, I try to move as fast as possible to get him taken care of because I just don't want him in my presence. If I serve a loud mouthed ghetto hoodlum, I do the same thing. I discriminate not based on skin color. I discriminate based on personal choice. Right off the bat I find some people to have a disagreeable demeanor. Everyone discriminates in some way shape or form. I don't agree with this white dating website. I think it's reactionary to black dating websites. I think it is an ill conceived idea, but unless black dating websites are taken down, there is no decent argument as to why this one should not be up.


----------



## DiveCon

Ozmar said:


> I'll tell you, if I have to serve a loud mouthed redneck who speaks with such a twang that I can hardly understand a word he is saying, I try to move as fast as possible to get him taken care of because I just don't want him in my presence. If I serve a loud mouthed ghetto hoodlum, I do the same thing. I discriminate not based on skin color. I discriminate based on personal choice. Right off the bat I find some people to have a disagreeable demeanor. Everyone discriminates in some way shape or form. I don't agree with this white dating website. I think it's reactionary to black dating websites. I think it is an ill conceived idea, but unless black dating websites are taken down, there is no decent argument as to why this one should not be up.


there actually ISNT a website like the one in the OP
this is because of the ads on tv about a blacks only site


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is in response to this actual site
> 
> BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles
Click to expand...

see^^^^^^


----------



## Ozmar

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is in response to this actual site
> 
> BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see^^^^^^
Click to expand...


You used a lot more circumflexes than was warranted. Lose the attitude, buddy.


----------



## Ozmar

DiveCon said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you, if I have to serve a loud mouthed redneck who speaks with such a twang that I can hardly understand a word he is saying, I try to move as fast as possible to get him taken care of because I just don't want him in my presence. If I serve a loud mouthed ghetto hoodlum, I do the same thing. I discriminate not based on skin color. I discriminate based on personal choice. Right off the bat I find some people to have a disagreeable demeanor. Everyone discriminates in some way shape or form. I don't agree with this white dating website. I think it's reactionary to black dating websites. I think it is an ill conceived idea, but unless black dating websites are taken down, there is no decent argument as to why this one should not be up.
> 
> 
> 
> there actually ISNT a website like the one in the OP
> this is because of the ads on tv about a blacks only site
Click to expand...


There actually isn't a 13th floor in most buildings. I bet you will read the label on the silica gel before you put it on your tongue you jerk.


----------



## Ozmar

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is in response to this actual site
> 
> BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see^^^^^^
Click to expand...


meetwhitepeople.com


^^^^See!
Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Ozmar said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is in response to this actual site
> 
> BlackPeopleMeet.com - Black Dating Network for Black Singles
> 
> 
> 
> see^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meetwhitepeople.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^See!
> Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.
Click to expand...

it redirects to another site


----------



## Ozmar

DiveCon said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> see^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meetwhitepeople.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^See!
> Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it redirects to another site
Click to expand...


Highlight what I wrote in white text.  It should show up under "^^^^See!"


----------



## DiveCon

Ozmar said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> meetwhitepeople.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^See!
> Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> it redirects to another site
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highlight what I wrote in white text.  It should show up under "^^^^See!"
Click to expand...

no, you didnt prove me wrong
the site doesn't exist
its a redirect to a site that SELLS domains
at least for me


----------



## Ozmar

DiveCon said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it redirects to another site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlight what I wrote in white text.  It should show up under "^^^^See!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you didnt prove me wrong
> the site doesn't exist
> its a redirect to a site that SELLS domains
> at least for me
Click to expand...


The site doesn't have the content that its name would suggest, but I am master of my domain!


----------



## JBeukema

DiveCon said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> see^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meetwhitepeople.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^See!
> Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it redirects to another site
Click to expand...

Is it supposed to?

Most redirects don't happen for me


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> meetwhitepeople.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^See!
> Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> it redirects to another site
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it supposed to?
> 
> Most redirects don't happen for me
Click to expand...

for me it takes me to a place that's selling domains


----------



## JBeukema

I love Firefox.


----------



## Ozmar

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> meetwhitepeople.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^See!
> Although it redirects to black dating sites, I still proved you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> it redirects to another site
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it supposed to?
> 
> Most redirects don't happen for me
Click to expand...


Are you trying to be sexual with that comment?


----------



## Ravi

meetidiotpeople.com


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> meetidiotpeople.com


It keeps redirecting to your profile


----------



## Wingsofwind

DiveCon said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST
> 
> 
> i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> *2: racial prejudice or discrimination *
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really aren't too bright
Click to expand...


Apparently you are not too bright yourself. Racial prejudice or discrimination does not fit with someone wanting to preserve their race. Now if they are wanting to do so because they think the other races are under them then it would be. However, if it is only to keep your race 'pure' or 'preserved' so it does not become extinct then it is not racial prejudice or discrimination.


----------



## Wingsofwind

Ravi said:


> And what is the reason they want to keep it pure?



Maybe to keep their race from disappearing off the face of the earth?


----------



## Wingsofwind

Sheldon said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking that you need to keep your race "pure" is RACIST
> 
> 
> i have a hint for you, if you are more than a 1st or 2nd generation american, the chances you are "pure" anything is remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> 2: racial prejudice or discrimination
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A quick "guideline" about arguing on the internet-- when you post a dictionary definition to support your argument, at the very least you should delete the part of the definition that flatly contradicts your argument.
> 
> So in this case, you should have deleted number 2.
Click to expand...


No, deleting number 2 was not needed. Like I said, keeping a race from extinction is not racial prejudice or discrimination. Maybe some need to find the true meaning of racial prejudice or discrimination instead of applying what they want to it.


----------



## DiveCon

Wingsofwind said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the reason they want to keep it pure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to keep their race from disappearing off the face of the earth?
Click to expand...

there is only 1 race
HUMAN
everything else is just a variation on the theme


----------



## Wingsofwind

DiveCon said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the reason they want to keep it pure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to keep their race from disappearing off the face of the earth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is only 1 race
> HUMAN
> everything else is just a variation on the theme
Click to expand...


Then in this case no one can be 'racist' .

You keep on about certain things being 'racist' but yet you try to say there is only one race, the human race? Races are classifications of humans into distinct populations or groups. There are different 'classifications' of humans thus there are more than just 'one' race. There are 'humans' and then there are different 'races' of humans.


----------



## Wingsofwind

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> *2: racial prejudice or discrimination *
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
> 
> 
> 
> you really aren't too bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you discriminate base don sex?
> 
> 
> All heterosexuals are sexists
Click to expand...


Does this mean JB actually *agrees* with me on something!?!?


----------



## ekrem

Hispanic-White is the dating-growth market, if you have business interests in launching such a site.


----------



## Sheldon

Wingsofwind said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism:
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that *racial differences produce an inherent superiority* of a particular race
> 2: racial prejudice or discrimination
> 
> Nothing he/she said fits these definitions. Keeping a race 'pure' is NOT racist, it does not fit what defines racist or racism.
> 
> And there are plenty of Americans that have a 'pure' race. Just because there are some that don't still don't mean there are none. Even American Indians still have a 'pure' blood line. Some have made sure of it, same as some Whites, Blacks, and other racest have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick "guideline" about arguing on the internet-- when you post a dictionary definition to support your argument, at the very least you should delete the part of the definition that flatly contradicts your argument.
> 
> So in this case, you should have deleted number 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, deleting number 2 was not needed. Like I said, keeping a race from extinction is not racial prejudice or discrimination. Maybe some need to find the true meaning of racial prejudice or discrimination instead of applying what they want to it.
Click to expand...








Do you know what discrimination means?

In order to keep a race from extinction --  -- you have to discriminate between potential mates' skin color.


----------



## GHook93

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?



It will be called racist, just as the NAACP and La Raza are not considered racist, but the NAAWP or American Nazis group are rightfully viewed as racists.

In reality, I don't think that are racist. It's dating. It's supposed to be finding a spouse, so anyone doing that should be able to find what they want and filter out who they don't desire!


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> If a white student union is racist then so is this.


----------



## Mister-Wright

Ravi said:


> And what is the reason they want to keep it pure?



What's the reason some (like you?) want to encourage genocide?

To all who claim that white people wanting to meet other white people are bad "racists", do you also consider people who only want to meet someone *not* of their race to be equally racist?




ekrem said:


> Hispanic-White is the dating-growth market, if you have business interests in launching such a site.



You got a point there.
The net is flooded with interracial-romance sites featuring whites with blacks... even though most white people prefer to date other white people, just like any other group of people prefer to date their own.  Even those rare whites who date outside of their race have a clear preference for Hispanics as opposed to blacks.  

Bottom line is that anyone who has to go to a dating site to meet someone to fall in love with is ...  better served by getting off the computer and meeting people in real life.
Go to a church group or something, interact with people who share your values. 

If race is important to you, then don't deny it, live your life and find happiness as you see fit. Don't let the genocidal hate mongers put you down just because you want happiness.


----------



## Ravi

I didn't say they were bad....

But I do think they are stupid. Go ahead and marry your sister...be like West Virginia.


----------



## Mister-Wright

Ravi said:


> I didn't say they were bad....
> 
> But I do think they are stupid. Go ahead and marry your sister...be like West Virginia.



I didn't say that you said...

Oh whatever.

what I said was this:
What's the reason some (like you?) want to encourage genocide?


----------



## casper4020322

I am an AA person and my best friend and her family are White. We don't care about the difference in our race or color. We love and support each other in times of sickness and financial difficulties. She was right by my side when I lost my husband in 2007 from heart failure and I was with her when her husband had major surgery due to a heart condition. If both she and I can love one another although we are of a different race and color, why can't the rest of you? Believe me it's not hard to do. In fact, it didn't take any effort on my part or hers. We just clicked when we first met and have been best friends eversince. Just thought I'd pass this along, even if it doesn't do any good. P.S. We are also Louisville Cardinal fans. GO CARDS!!


----------



## Wingsofwind

Sheldon said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick "guideline" about arguing on the internet-- when you post a dictionary definition to support your argument, at the very least you should delete the part of the definition that flatly contradicts your argument.
> 
> So in this case, you should have deleted number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, deleting number 2 was not needed. Like I said, keeping a race from extinction is not racial prejudice or discrimination. Maybe some need to find the true meaning of racial prejudice or discrimination instead of applying what they want to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what discrimination means?
> 
> In order to keep a race from extinction --  -- you have to discriminate between potential mates' skin color.
Click to expand...


What is in the definition is not 'discrimination' alone but rather 'racial discrimination' which is the abusive behavior towards members of another race. Wanting to keep your own race to continue is NOT 'racial discrimination' toward other races.


----------



## Sheldon

Wingsofwind said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, deleting number 2 was not needed. Like I said, keeping a race from extinction is not racial prejudice or discrimination. Maybe some need to find the true meaning of racial prejudice or discrimination instead of applying what they want to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what discrimination means?
> 
> In order to keep a race from extinction --  -- you have to discriminate between potential mates' skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is in the definition is not 'discrimination' alone but rather 'racial discrimination' which is the abusive behavior towards members of another race. Wanting to keep your own race to continue is NOT 'racial discrimination' toward other races.
Click to expand...



Ah yes, racial discrimination is only discrimination if it's abusive. This is why programs like Affirmative Action can't ever be discriminatory, and why black people can't be racist towards white people. 

When I see people talk about choosing partners out of the desire to continue their race (aka: racial purity is important to me), that reeks of caring way too much about skin color. Most people pick their partners because they like the person in some way, that cut and dry.


----------



## Mister-Wright

Sheldon said:


> When I see people talk about choosing partners out of the desire to continue their race (aka: racial purity is important to me), that reeks of caring way too much about skin color. Most people pick their partners because they like the person in some way, that cut and dry.



So you would agree that only "bad" racists would go to an interracial dating site?
After all, they too are using race as a primary criteria.

*Moreso, why aren't you whining about that sort of racism?  It is much more prevalent, even though it makes little financial sense.*

Do a search for "white dating site", you will be bombarded with black-white interracial sites (most of which have registrations pointing to foreign nations).  Clearly interracial sites are not capitalist or locally driven, which points to a sinister agenda.

The thing is that those who seem to share your POV seem a little bit too concerned with what other people deem important in their intimate lives, while hiding behind crocodile tears of "discrimination".


----------



## casper4020322

Mister-Wright said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see people talk about choosing partners out of the desire to continue their race (aka: racial purity is important to me), that reeks of caring way too much about skin color. Most people pick their partners because they like the person in some way, that cut and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree that only "bad" racists would go to an interracial dating site?
> After all, they too are using race as a primary criteria.
> 
> *Moreso, why aren't you whining about that sort of racism?  It is much more prevalent, even though it makes little financial sense.*
> 
> Do a search for "white dating site", you will be bombarded with black-white interracial sites (most of which have registrations pointing to foreign nations).  Clearly interracial sites are not capitalist or locally driven, which points to a sinister agenda.
> 
> The thing is that those who seem to share your POV seem a little bit too concerned with what other people deem important in their intimate lives, while hiding behind crocodile tears of "discrimination".[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't know what discrimination is about until you experience it PERSONALLY! I have and it was not pretty. You White people can be very heartless and down right mean. You White people can be insensitive to your own people and I've experienced that too.  Your blood runs in my veins, but I am not proud of it b/c people like you will never change. You will aways hate...always hate...always hate...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

casper4020322 said:


> Mister-Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see people talk about choosing partners out of the desire to continue their race (aka: racial purity is important to me), that reeks of caring way too much about skin color. Most people pick their partners because they like the person in some way, that cut and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree that only "bad" racists would go to an interracial dating site?
> After all, they too are using race as a primary criteria.
> 
> *Moreso, why aren't you whining about that sort of racism?  It is much more prevalent, even though it makes little financial sense.*
> 
> Do a search for "white dating site", you will be bombarded with black-white interracial sites (most of which have registrations pointing to foreign nations).  Clearly interracial sites are not capitalist or locally driven, which points to a sinister agenda.
> 
> The thing is that those who seem to share your POV seem a little bit too concerned with what other people deem important in their intimate lives, while hiding behind crocodile tears of "discrimination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what discrimination is about until you experience it PERSONALLY! I have and it was not pretty. *You White people* can be very heartless and down right mean. *You White people* can be insensitive to your own people and I've experienced that too.  Your blood runs in my veins, but I am not proud of it b/c people like you will never change. You will aways hate...always hate...always hate...
Click to expand...

whoa, hold on here
not all white people are like that


----------



## JBeukema

DiveCon said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mister-Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree that only "bad" racists would go to an interracial dating site?
> After all, they too are using race as a primary criteria.
> 
> *Moreso, why aren't you whining about that sort of racism?  It is much more prevalent, even though it makes little financial sense.*
> 
> Do a search for "white dating site", you will be bombarded with black-white interracial sites (most of which have registrations pointing to foreign nations).  Clearly interracial sites are not capitalist or locally driven, which points to a sinister agenda.
> 
> The thing is that those who seem to share your POV seem a little bit too concerned with what other people deem important in their intimate lives, while hiding behind crocodile tears of "discrimination".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what discrimination is about until you experience it PERSONALLY! I have and it was not pretty. *You White people* can be very heartless and down right mean. *You White people* can be insensitive to your own people and I've experienced that too.  Your blood runs in my veins, but I am not proud of it b/c people like you will never change. You will aways hate...always hate...always hate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoa, hold on here
> not all white people are like that
Click to expand...

He did say 'can be'


----------



## grunt11b

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?



Only if BET is racist.


----------



## grunt11b

casper4020322 said:


> So what? If White people want to only mingle with their own kind they have the right to do that just like any other culture in this country and around the world. Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with it and I am an AA. Go for it. Hope you find someone who brings you happiness and doesn't just want to screw you around, if you know what I mean!



Don't get me wrong when I say this, because believe me I am as conservative as they come. But I never understood this "Own kind" thing. We are all human beings, and I could care less who anyones messing around with, to be honest when I was growing up I did not agree with interracial couples. I'm a grown man now and could care less, as a matter of fact I support it more now then ever, I want everyone to be an interracial couple, because if they are then there is no way in hell that Sharpton or Jackson will have any kind of pedistool to preach racism on like they have the last 40 years. Those two have done nothing to benefit America and all they have done was race bait and poverty pimp the hell out of the inner cities for profit. Racism will always be here, just like it is everywhere in the world, we have gotten past Americas ugly history of racism, and until we all just get along and let things move on there will always be racism in the spotlight, to be honest I get sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Mister-Wright

casper4020322 said:


> Mister-Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see people talk about choosing partners out of the desire to continue their race (aka: racial purity is important to me), that reeks of caring way too much about skin color. Most people pick their partners because they like the person in some way, that cut and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree that only "bad" racists would go to an interracial dating site?
> After all, they too are using race as a primary criteria.
> 
> *Moreso, why aren't you whining about that sort of racism?  It is much more prevalent, even though it makes little financial sense.*
> 
> Do a search for "white dating site", you will be bombarded with black-white interracial sites (most of which have registrations pointing to foreign nations).  Clearly interracial sites are not capitalist or locally driven, which points to a sinister agenda.
> 
> The thing is that those who seem to share your POV seem a little bit too concerned with what other people deem important in their intimate lives, while hiding behind crocodile tears of "discrimination".[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't know what discrimination is about until you experience it PERSONALLY! I have and it was not pretty. You White people can be very heartless and down right mean. You White people can be insensitive to your own people and I've experienced that too.  Your blood runs in my veins, but I am not proud of it b/c people like you will never change. You will aways hate...always hate...always hate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you are quite emotionally attached to racist "interracial" dating sites?  Hard to tell considering your reactionary response.  Might want to double check your use of the quote tool, your emotions are clearly clouding your ability to comprehend.
> 
> 
> I never said anything about myself hating anyone, I simply pointed out that people who insist on interracial dating as a moral imperative have more sinister motives than they would have you believe.
> 
> Observe the simple contradiction of those who demand racial integration at every level:
> They will often claim "diversity" as a goal, while their actions of insisting that every race be integrated until they are all identical is a sure fire way to end any true diversity.  It is obvious that the integration zealots are not honest. Thus the "crocodile tears" they employ.
> 
> So, before you reflex to emotives, why don't you address what was actually written?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mister-Wright

grunt11b said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? If White people want to only mingle with their own kind they have the right to do that just like any other culture in this country and around the world. Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with it and I am an AA. Go for it. Hope you find someone who brings you happiness and doesn't just want to screw you around, if you know what I mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong when I say this, because believe me I am as conservative as they come. But I never understood this "Own kind" thing. We are all human beings, and I could care less who anyones messing around with, to be honest when I was growing up I did not agree with interracial couples. I'm a grown man now and could care less, as a matter of fact I support it more now then ever, I want everyone to be an interracial couple, because if they are then there is no way in hell that Sharpton or Jackson will have any kind of pedistool to preach racism on like they have the last 40 years. Those two have done nothing to benefit America and all they have done was race bait and poverty pimp the hell out of the inner cities for profit. Racism will always be here, just like it is everywhere in the world, we have gotten past Americas ugly history of racism, and until we all just get along and let things move on there will always be racism in the spotlight, to be honest I get sick of hearing about it.
Click to expand...





> But I never understood this "Own kind" thing.



Well,
First, 
Just because you don't understand basic biology does not mean that others don't. 

Second,
Seems you are a generally confused person.

Again we have here a clear example of how integration zealots contradict themselves:


> I could care less who anyones messing around with...
> ...I want everyone to be an interracial couple



So which is it?  Nature and freedom?, or totalitarian breeding programs?


----------



## Sheldon

Mister-Wright said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see people talk about choosing partners out of the desire to continue their race (aka: racial purity is important to me), that reeks of caring way too much about skin color. Most people pick their partners because they like the person in some way, that cut and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree that only "bad" racists would go to an interracial dating site?
> After all, they too are using race as a primary criteria.
> 
> *Moreso, why aren't you whining about that sort of racism?  It is much more prevalent, even though it makes little financial sense.*
> 
> Do a search for "white dating site", you will be bombarded with black-white interracial sites (most of which have registrations pointing to foreign nations).  Clearly interracial sites are not capitalist or locally driven, which points to a sinister agenda.
> 
> The thing is that those who seem to share your POV seem a little bit too concerned with what other people deem important in their intimate lives, while hiding behind crocodile tears of "discrimination".
Click to expand...




Your persecution complex has been on display in Technicolor throughout this thread.


And you're trying to attribute a position to me that I don't have. If the OP was about whitesmeetblacks.com, my position would remain the same.

So you really don't know jack shit about my POV. Brainiac.


----------



## soulres

isnt racist if theirs a blackpeoplemeet.com your argument is dumb and invaild stop being over senstive and over use the word "racist" just cause your african american. im white my gf is latino. im not racist,your just stupid and ignorent of real life.


----------



## The Gadfly

saltshaker said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hypocritical for Black folk to have a site like this, yet insist that Whites no favor their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not looked at the site so I may be speaking somewhat blindy here. There was a time when about the only place black folk could meet socially was in the Church without fear of the Klan or White Athourity beating the shit out of them. While there are Black Only sites that are there for the sol purpose of excluding Whites, I (IMHO) believe that most of them are there to unite one another together. Whereas there are White Only sites that are there for the purpose of uniting one another together, I (IMHO) believe that most of them are there for the sol purpose of excluding Blacks. We're all looking at the same damn thing you know. What one has to take into consideration is not what we;re looking at but Where We're Looking From.
Click to expand...


I think that may be as useful a way to look at this particular issue as any. If one is not looking down on anyone, or believing one is superior to anyone, and one does not devalue anyone, one is not acting as a racist in the way we usually think of the term. There is a potentially slippery slope here; if we start labeling everything that is intra-racial rather than inter-racial as "racist" , we run the risk of trivializing the concept of real racism.

Let's see if we can agree on this much: real racism has an element of malice, or at the least disregard for the feelings of others; it does not care if it hurts, devalues, or degrades its object. Real racism sees its object not as an individual person, but as part of a group. Real Racism sees the other, not as simply different, but as lesser. Another way to say this is that real racism depersonalizes and objectifies any person perceived as the "other". 

Now that I think on it, this is not dissimilar to the kind of "sexism" (more common in men, but not entirely unknown in women) that sees a member of the opposite sex as an object, to be used for one's own desired end, rather than a real person with real feelings. Here too, there is malice, a sort of hate, and a denial of the human worth of the "other".

In either case laid out above there is more than simple preference involved, so perhaps there is where we might draw the line, if one can be drawn.

..."Not what we're looking at, but Where We're Looking From" - The more I think about it, the better I like that way of putting it, Saltshaker.


----------



## greybear

If it is, Then someone needs to start complaining about sites from all the other races black, Asian, Latino! as they are Just as if not More racist, 
If every other ethnic group is allowed a Choice why should whites be singled out as RACIST for wanting the same Choice?


----------



## Rozman

jillian said:


> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.



So the BET (Black Entertainment Network) is not only acceptable it's held in high esteem.
But if someone wants to have a white only dating site it's not only considered in poor taste but
it's racist as well...

I learn so much here, how people think....


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jillian said:


> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.



So Jewish sites just for Jews is also racist? How about Christian sites just for Christians, is that some how bad too? How about black TV channels that only show programs that have blacks as stars or the major players in the program? How about Asian or Hispanic dating sites? Or Black dating sites?

Not only is it not racist, there is absolutely no reason for such sites to NOT exist. This is the information age isn't it. People that want specific things that are not illegal have every right to be catered to.


----------



## Zoom

Sherry said:


> Having an ethnic preference is no different than having a gender preference....and there shouldn't be shame associated with either one.



True, but if a white or black dating service says another race cant join, then it becomes racist.

They may not get hits in there for being white or black, but they should be ABLE to join if they want.  Not allowing them to join  because of their race is the definition of racism.


----------



## Zoom

Rozman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the BET (Black Entertainment Network) is not only acceptable it's held in high esteem.
> But if someone wants to have a white only dating site it's not only considered in poor taste but
> it's racist as well...
> 
> I learn so much here, how people think....
Click to expand...


See above.


----------



## shiggityswaa

after reading the 'terms and conditions' for that website, the website does not prohibit other races from signing up.  Only the name of the website and how they display the website states that it is a 'black singles' only site.  

Just read the terms and conditions page


----------



## Unkotare

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that they have every right to meet whomever they want and date whomever they want doesn't make it not racist if that's their primary consideration.
> 
> it IS racist. but in that regard, they have the right to be.
> 
> i think that b/c on a regular dating site, they'd be able to choose to date only people of their race. it's the fact that they only want white people anywhere near them that makes them racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews like Jillian hate gentile white people, and wants them to mix and diversify in order to cut down their numbers.
> 
> Yet, Jews only want to marry other so called white Jews.
> 
> In order to maintain their racial and religious identity.
Click to expand...



You are truly an ignorant shit.


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews want to marry other Jews to keep the bloodlines going because Hitler and his Holocaust killed off millions and millions of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, if white gentiles wanted to keep their bloodlines going, it would be "racist", right?
> 
> See, this is why people hate Jews.
> 
> They can do what they please, but if anyone else dares try the same thing, KABLAM.  They're "racist."
Click to expand...



Don't pretend _you_ are included in "people" you stupid fucking bigot.


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this makes anyone racist either. What make someone racist is when they discriminate against someone just because of their race. Wanting to live whithin your own race is not racist. It is what is prefered by that person. That don't mean that they think all other races are any less human. If someone wanted to stick to their own race that is up to them. I don't think it is right to force people to live a certain way if they don't want to. But then again, this is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, wanting to live within your own kind IS racist. You might have the right to be in certain circumstances, but you have to call it what it is. And what is preferred is one thing. They have the right to pick and choose. But isolating yourself by race is, by definition,
> 
> By the way, you cannot refuse to sell a home to someone of another race. you cannot lead a person away from 'white' areas if they are a minority and you are a realtor. So I'd disagree with you.
Click to expand...


I would say racism is more defined in how one treats those of another race.

One can only associate with his or her race and not hold any animosity towards other races.

By your definition anyone who lives in an area with homogeneous population could be considered racist and that's a stretch.


----------



## GDesigner

I personally don't think it is racist because its just a preference in mate, it doesn't mean that you think any other race is inferior in any way shape or form, what I find disturbing is that its perfectly fine to advertise blackpeoplemeet.com in mainstream media such as television and no one thinks of that as racist  but a whitepeoplemeet.com brings up controversy. I don't understand how anyone can look down at anyone because of the color of their skin or their background, people should be judged by their actions, there are just way too few good people in this world to be further narrowing the people I socialize with by race, creed, religion, or sexual preference.


----------



## lilmissbree

i cant say that its racist but it is dicriminating. chances are the founder of the site is black. eharmony accepts all individuals, how do you think they match couples? in a profile you choose what characteristics/preferences you like and dislike about a person. Example, i want to date a man with a job and no criminal record. blackpeoplemeet.com doesnt accept all individuals, i could only imagine the controvery if it were vice-versa there would be some kind of law-suit if there was a whitepeoplemeet.com without a doubt! very sickening and pathetic society.


----------



## MikeK

BrianH said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think so. What someone is saying when they join that site is basically "I'm only interested in being with white people". That type of mindset conforms to my definition of racist.
> 
> There's black only dating sites. Even though those sites probably draw less angst from the public, I still think they're just as racist as the white only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look at a school cafeteria, you'll see blacks sitting with blacks, whites sitting with whites, and hispanics sitting with hispanics (with a few mixed in between).  This doesn't mean all these kids are racist.  It just means they are more comfortable with people who have more in common with them.  Now if it were hateuncletom.com I would understand, or thissiteisforwhitesonly.com, then yes.  If you were dropped down in a cirlce and there were different races of people on different sides, you'd probably walk to the group of the same race because you'd feel more comfortable. This doesn't mean you're racist.  I just don't feel that people wanting to date their own race is racist...by definition I mean.
Click to expand...

Birds of a feather quite naturally flock together.  But the sometimes intense pressures of _political correctness_ have conditioned those members of American society who lack the capacity for abstract reasoning to believe the inclination to socialize with others who are most like themselves is wrong, or "racist," when in fact it is as natural for humans as it is for any other animal species.


----------



## Unkotare

MikeK said:


> the inclination to socialize with others who are most like themselves is wrong, or "racist," when in fact it is as natural for humans as it is for any other animal species.




The point is that all humans ARE the same "animal species," and thus ARE "most like themselves." Meaningless superficial distinctions are only a dividing factor to racists like you.


----------



## Rozman

JBeukema said:


> Is a white guy racist if all he dates is asian chicks?



I love Asian women....


----------



## lilmissbree

after my post on here yesterday, i went to blackpeoplemeet facebook page to check out the comments and white people are allowed to become members. it is stated in their policy but who know's if its been their policy since they launched the website, they could have changed that after hearing controvery. i dont agree with it being on TV because it is mis-leading, no where in the commercial do they say every race is welcome to join. in a sense it is racist and discriminating but like i said yesterday all dating websites allow members to pick and choose characteristics they like and dislike.


----------



## syrenn

lilmissbree said:


> after my post on here yesterday, i went to blackpeoplemeet facebook page to check out the comments and white people are allowed to become members. it is stated in their policy but who know's if its been their policy since they launched the website, they could have changed that after hearing controvery. i dont agree with it being on TV because it is mis-leading, no where in the commercial do they say every race is welcome to join. in a sense it is racist and discriminating but like i said yesterday all dating websites allow members to pick and choose characteristics they like and dislike.




A new member with 2 posts and you bump a year old thread..... interesting.


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> lilmissbree said:
> 
> 
> 
> after my post on here yesterday, i went to blackpeoplemeet facebook page to check out the comments and white people are allowed to become members. it is stated in their policy but who know's if its been their policy since they launched the website, they could have changed that after hearing controvery. i dont agree with it being on TV because it is mis-leading, no where in the commercial do they say every race is welcome to join. in a sense it is racist and discriminating but like i said yesterday all dating websites allow members to pick and choose characteristics they like and dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new member with 2 posts and you bump a year old thread..... *interesting*.
Click to expand...


Yes.  





Regardless of what miffy says.


----------



## lilmissbree

@Syrenn:
I didnt know I needed your approval to comment on this topic. I saw the commercial a few days ago for the first time, i dont watch TV very much for your information. So what if this thread started a year ago, it didnt end a year too. Whats your opinion of a good time to comment in a thread, and how long someone should be a member before commenting? Ill be sure to make a note of it, then crumble it up into a ball and shoot hoops using the trash can.


----------



## Unkotare

Third post huh, ...........


----------



## Late2TheParty

We all should have the Federal Government mandate and enforce Affirmative Action and quotas in our dating and sex lives to bring about equality and harmony to the population.

Freedom is the right to date anybody I want, even if it's against their will.

/s


----------



## Pheonixops

Middleman said:


> What do you think? Is a white only dating site racist?



No more than a blackpeoplemeet.com website. I don't think either are racist.


----------



## WhiteTaud

It would only be racist if whitepeoplemeet.com was made before blackpeoplemeet.com.   this is reverse racism at its finest!!!


----------



## HelptheUS

So you would be ok with wherewhitepeoplemeet.com?
How about white people for Mit Romney?
White Entertainment TV?
White History Month?
National White College Fund?

This double standard is getting ridiculous.  Why don't you people just stand on your own merit and vote for someone that has the country's best interest in mind.  Not based on the color of his skin.

It's called reverse discrimination!!


----------



## max68726872

casper4020322 said:


> So what? If White people want to only mingle with their own kind they have the right to do that just like any other culture in this country and around the world. Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with it and I am an AA. Go for it. Hope you find someone who brings you happiness and doesn't just want to screw you around, if you know what I mean!



what is the world is a AA?


----------



## max68726872

what is an AA?


----------

